# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Sneak peek



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

It needs a little trimming. I hope to get to it this weekend but here is my latest work. Any suggestions on a name? What comes to mind when you view this tank? OH OH And how does my new digital camera working out?









Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

It needs a little trimming. I hope to get to it this weekend but here is my latest work. Any suggestions on a name? What comes to mind when you view this tank? OH OH And how does my new digital camera working out?









Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Hawk, 
The tank is looking good. What is the plant in the center? Suggestion for your pics. If you have a glass top - place paper on the glass to reduce the amount of light reaching the plants. This will help reduce "hot spots" where the plants turn white. I have found that it can take quite a bit paper to control the light. Then you can play with exposure compensation and other camera settings to get pic just right. 

What kind of camera did you get? I saw your pics of mermaid weed and was impressed with the "resolution" of detail - i.e. serrated leaf edges clearly visible. Cool plant!

Jay Reeves


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

IT took me most of the summer and fall to save up for this camera.It had good reviews for cameras under $500. (FujiFilm Finpix 2800 zoom) I wish I would have checked into prices closer then I did. They dropped the price for the 4800 to the same as the 2800. The 4800 has more options like adding different lens and filters, auxiliary flash. But the 2800 will do all I need for now.

The plant in the middle is a Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides)
I grow them so fast I trade plants at the LFS. This plant will be to big in a few more months. I have more growing in a grow tank that are not as big to replace them when they get to big. I had one so big the stems where as big a pencil.

I will get some more pics of the Mermaidweed and do a post in the plant data base.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®

[This message was edited by Hawkeye on Sat February 22 2003 at 04:38 PM.]


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

HAWK, thats AWESOME. Very natural look, awesome blending of colors. Like exactly something I would love to recreate.

Could you put names on all the plants (on the photo). Same way you added the "55gal Feb. 20-03". I'm just getting started out and cant identify plants same way I can fish yet. hehe.

I'd REALLY appreciate it! Some of those plants just look awesome!

Thanks!!!!!! and again AWESOME job!

PS. Could you email a larger version of the photo? ([email protected]) I'd like to really study that tank!
----------------------------
~Life is but a moment with the fish~
*Read my profile for tank Specs!*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

It looks really sweet.
You can go any way you want with just a little pruning (or not). You've got some really healthy looking plants.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

wow...
That looks great. I especially like the water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides)in the middle. I just bought one and I hope mine takes over like that. How much light do you have on that tank? Do you do co2 ect?

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Water Sprite is easy to grow. Once it gets started it grows every fast. Good plant to have when you need to use up nutrients.How big is the one you have? I have found that when there small, the best thing is let them float until they have long roots with several stems before you try and plant it.

I have 110w CF 9325K and 40w GE Aqua Ray 9325K.
Yes I use pressure CO2. I try and keep it over 20ppm. I need a bigger reactor. 20ppm is about as high as I can get it.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

How do you propogate the water sprite? I would like to propogate mine and get some small ones. Mine is just getting too big for the tank.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

New plants will grow from the leaf nodes; you'll see a group of brown roots descending from the new ones. Just break them off and replant them. If you have any kind of light, watersprite will get hopelessly out of control in a very short time. It is the best algae-busting plant there is for new tanks, it's a real nutrient sponge. When it gets too big, it's best to just break off a number of new, smaller plants, dig up the whole clump, discard the big plant and just plant the small ones. It will be as big as the old one in no time.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I have been growing this plant for two years now. I started out with just one small plant from the LFS. If you look real close at the picture, you can see some brown spots toward the top center. What is happening is the lower part of that stem in dieing but the stem is sprouting roots. Now if I wanted to start new plants I would leave it for a few more weeks. then cut off below the new roots. There is a new a plant. What I find best is let the new plants float until they have long roots and new stems. When you plant your new plant, only put the roots in the substrate. If you plant to deep they will rot.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I took a good look at my sprite and to my suprise I found two 3" baby plants just sitting there. This plant has quadrupled in size in three weeks!

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

amazing tank!


----------

